# Ketogenic Diet Advice :)



## sef coleman (May 23, 2011)

Hey guys, im 16 1/2 years and 227 lbs, at around 35% bf. 6ft

i dont look majorly fat or anything but would like to cut my bf down enough to get some better muscle definition all round.

so ive started ketogenic dieting, and within 2 days i went from 235lbs to 227lbs, and stopped taking my creatine.

my usual diet is:

1 x multi-vitamin/mineral pill.

meal 1: 2 whole eggs fried in oil and 2 meat rashers.

meal 2: 100g chicken breast and slice of cheese.

meal 3: 1 serving peanut butter and 50g chicken.

meal 4: handful nuts and can of tuna with mayo.

meal 5: same as 4, but a carb-free soda.

aswell as this, i'm doing 30 mins 65% intensity cardio before meal 1

and intense weight training every 3 days.

any tips/advice? the ketostix arnt saying im in ketosis but im loosing weight and have noticed some reduced fat loss 

any structured response is appriciated, thankyou.


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

Well done so far mate, you're heading in the right direction. 

It looks to me like you need to up the fats as it looks kind of protein heavy, which will knock you out of keto, also peanut butter is a bit hit and miss sometimes with the carbs.


----------



## sef coleman (May 23, 2011)

what would be some nice fats to add in mate?


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

I use stuff like:

full fat beef mince

more cheese

salami

eggs

bacon

oily fish

coconut oil

whipped cream

mayonnaise

And you can have stuff like below to help with cravings:

Hartleys sugar free jelly pots

pepsi max

And just keep plugging away until cheat day!


----------



## Kermit2 (Sep 24, 2010)

Try adding in some extra virgin olive oil and some omega 3 caps. Don't use the olive oil for cooking though.


----------



## Kermit2 (Sep 24, 2010)

Hartleys sugar free jelly = craving life saver. I make the ones up from the packets. 1 pint is only 0.8g of sugars. Got a fridge full of different flavours


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

I have 1 pot a day (I have packs too but not made them up yet) and 500ml of pepsi max, just helps break the mental anguish... :beer:


----------



## sef coleman (May 23, 2011)

Ok thanks guys, i'll look into it, so i need more fat? is my protein intake good? and how many times a week should i cheat? and how many carbs? also.. what results can i expect to see in say, 4 weeks or so?


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

Yes I believe you need more fat, the best thing to do is find out what macro nutrients you require (use a site like fitday.com) that way you'll have a good idea of exactly how much p/f/c you are getting plus work out how many calories you need and put yourself into a calorie deficit (300-500 per day).

I would only personally cheat from midday Saturday until close of play that evening, just eat what you want but don't smash in 6'000 calories and expect to have the best week after. On a cheat day it is preferable to keep the fats as low as possible and keep protein and carbs high.

Hard to say how much in 4 weeks but 3lb a week drop would be good going, so nearly a stone in a month maybe.


----------



## Kermit2 (Sep 24, 2010)

stay on keto for 2 weeks then have a cheat meal, dont go daft, then back on keto for another 2 weeks then a cheat meal again. After that have one cheat meal a week. Impossible to say what progress you will make. The stricter you are with your diet the better your results.


----------



## sef coleman (May 23, 2011)

Really appriciate this guys! cleared alot of things up, thankyou.


----------



## Kermit2 (Sep 24, 2010)

Also, dont worry what the ketositx show, as they are not that accurate with non diabetics. If you really want a good indication get yourself a blood glucose meter.


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

Remember to be into ketosis you need more fats than protein, my diet is about 60-65% fat and the rest protein and I lost 5lbs this week!!!


----------



## sef coleman (May 23, 2011)

It still blows me how eating alot of fat can burn fat, but ill increase my fat intake and see how it goes


----------



## Kermit2 (Sep 24, 2010)

Watch these video's, they're full of info on the keto diet.

http://www.dailymotion.co...utrition-with-da_sport

http://www.dailymotion.co...utrition-with-da_sport

http://www.dailymotion.co...utrition-with-da_sport


----------



## WelshMan83 (Aug 23, 2010)

Kermit2 said:


> Try adding in some extra virgin olive oil and some omega 3 caps. Don't use the olive oil for cooking though.


Why not use olive oil for cooking?


----------



## Kermit2 (Sep 24, 2010)

olive oil has a low smoke point and breaks down when heated.


----------



## WelshMan83 (Aug 23, 2010)

Meaning it does not contribute to fat content or....?


----------



## Kermit2 (Sep 24, 2010)

meaning it is unsuitable for heating, ever wondered why chefs only drizzle it over foods!!!


----------



## WelshMan83 (Aug 23, 2010)

Ok well when I'm on keto I always cook with a teaspoon full and add it to my daily calorie intake. Fair enough if it is deemed unsuitable but does low smoke point mean something scientific which will affect my calories or is it just a chefs term for saying we don't like making the kitchen smoky


----------



## Kermit2 (Sep 24, 2010)

The higher the temperature to which the olive oil is heated, the more one should prefer the use of refined olive oils. When extra virgin olive oil is heated above 350 °F (177 °C), the unrefined particles within the oil are burned. This leads to deteriorated taste. Also, the pronounced taste of extra virgin olive oil is not a taste most people like to associate with their deep fried foods. Refined olive oils are perfectly suited for deep frying foods and should be replaced after several uses.


----------



## WelshMan83 (Aug 23, 2010)

Nice information. So what should be used as a replacement, I'm not sure what a refined olive oil is?

Also, I always use fresh oil when cooking, is that not normal?


----------



## cs_99 (Oct 21, 2009)

Kermit2 said:


> Watch these video's, they're full of info on the keto diet.
> 
> http://www.dailymotion.co...utrition-with-da_sport
> 
> ...


none of the links are working mate,

any other sites or links to see more info on keto ass i have no idea where to start lol


----------



## Kermit2 (Sep 24, 2010)

http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x9lrfk_exclusive-species-nutrition-with-da_sport

http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x9lquq_exclusive-species-nutrition-with-da_sport

http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x9lq7u_exclusive-species-nutrition-with-da_sport

Try these. Let me know if they work or not


----------



## Kermit2 (Sep 24, 2010)

You should be okay using a teaspoon to fry your food in. But look out for Macademia Nut oil (hard to get hold of, i had to get it online)

Here is some info on Olive Oil for you.

In countries that adhere to the standards of the IOC[33] the labels in stores show an oil's grade.

Extra-virgin olive oil comes from virgin oil production only, contains no more than 0.8% acidity, and is judged to have a superior taste. Extra Virgin olive oil accounts for less than 10% of oil in many producing countries; the percentage is far higher in the Mediterranean countries (Greece: 80%, Italy: 45%, Spain 30%). It is used on salads, added at the table to soups and stews and for dipping.

Virgin olive oil comes from virgin oil production only, has an acidity less than 2%, and is judged to have a good taste.

Pure olive oil. Oils labeled as Pure olive oil or Olive oil are usually a blend of refined and virgin production oil.

Olive oil is a blend of virgin and refined production oil, of no more than 1.5% acidity. It commonly lacks a strong flavor.

Olive pomace oil is refined pomace olive oil often blended with some virgin oil. It is fit for consumption, but may not be described simply as olive oil. It has a more neutral flavor than pure or virgin olive oil, making it unfashionable among connoisseurs; however, it has the same fat composition as regular olive oil, rendering it the same health benefits. It also has a high smoke point, and thus is widely used in restaurants as well as home cooking in some countries.

Lampante oil is olive oil not suitable as food; lampante comes from olive oil's long-standing use in oil-burning lamps. Lampante oil is mostly used in the industrial market.

Refined olive oil is the olive oil obtained from virgin olive oils by refining methods that do not lead to alterations in the initial glyceridic structure. It has a free acidity, expressed as oleic acid, of not more than 0.3 grams per 100 grams (0.3%) and its other characteristics correspond to those fixed for this category in this standard. This is obtained by refining virgin olive oils with a high acidity level and/or organoleptic defects that are eliminated after refining. Over 50% of the oil produced in the Mediterranean area is of such poor quality that it must be refined to produce an edible product. Note that no solvents have been used to extract the oil, but it has been refined with the use of charcoal and other chemical and physical filters. An obsolete equivalent is "pure olive oil".


----------



## WelshMan83 (Aug 23, 2010)

Kermit2 said:


> You should be okay using a teaspoon to fry your food in. But look out for Macademia Nut oil (hard to get hold of, i had to get it online)
> 
> Here is some info on Olive Oil for you.
> 
> ...


Top info that. Thats defo my new thing learnt for the day:thumb:


----------

